# Waterfowl Boats



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Once i get all of the muskrat carcasses cleaned out of my rig i'll have to post up some pics. Ive got a few mods left to do. Anyone think a 25hp long tail is over kill on a 1436 lol


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

T.J. said:


> caddise you sell your other rig?



Yep. I'm going to really miss it.


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

montrose trapper said:


> Once i get all of the muskrat carcasses cleaned out of my rig i'll have to post up some pics. Ive got a few mods left to do. Anyone think a 25hp long tail is over kill on a 1436 lol


 




Nope for a long tail your gonna need it to get any speed, but i would heavily suggest pods on that puppy


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

me to get off my butt and do something with my 14 ft jon boat. I haven't been at this duck business even a year yet. It reminds me of when I first got into steelhead fishing. It sure is fun to learn and do new stuff.
I was going to make a joke about caddis's new boat needing a few dents but decided that I don't know him and that I am a newbie at this so I really don't have the right to make fun. When I think about it I am probably jealous of all the organized decoys, new boat, clean garage, fishing poles, and obvious knowledge he has, so there is no way I would poke any jokes his way. Hope you don't dent anything when you retro-fit your new boat caddis.
Drift


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

gunsnrods said:


> limige nice boat, is that a custom job???


i'm not sure i'd say custom but its a home built boat from plans.
i just finished glassing it over mid november last year. still thinking about adding the grass rails to it and possibly using cedar for blind material next year. i plan to use it for some fishing some this year as well. i really love the boat, extremely stable, close to the water, moves with little effort. i'm quite happy with it.

i've been meaning to put together a post of progress pics of the work i've done. i bought this boat last spring from a guy in bay city that did the wood work on it. after reading into whats involved i was happy to pay it, but he failed to properly glass the outside and his camo while effective looked like crap.

she looks much better now and i can feel safe in it out on saginaw bay. most importantly i need to make a cockpit cover for it.

i think the original design came from the guy at tollerboatworks.com
he's modified it into an even better looking craft. that guy has some killer boats he makes! got me to wondering, hmmm, work sucks but i enjoyed working on the boat! lol.

now with that behind me i may try to make a layout boat. i need to find someone close by that has one i can take dimensions from.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

mbg drift said:


> When I think about it I am probably jealous of all the organized decoys, new boat, clean garage, fishing poles, and obvious knowledge....Drift


Has there ever been a thread about messiest garage? Ugliest boat? We need one. Up until a month ago, I coulda gave anyone a run for their money on the garage one...the key is to embrace the chaos that surrounds and consumes you:lol: Like that show "hoarders" but with decoys and hunting stuff instead.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Has there ever been a thread about messiest garage? Ugliest boat? We need one. Up until a month ago, I coulda gave anyone a run for their money on the garage one...the key is to embrace the chaos that surrounds and consumes you:lol: Like that show "hoarders" but with decoys and hunting stuff instead.



I have to admit, having an extra 660sqft for an outbuilding is not a lot, but it is very nice to have the boat inside, decoys shelved, rods racked, cabinets to store hunting/fishing items etc... Also nice to be able to just back up, hook the boat up and go. Also nice to be able to get the boat out of the garage, so I can park inside for the winter.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Has there ever been a thread about messiest garage? Ugliest boat? We need one. Up until a month ago, I coulda gave anyone a run for their money on the garage one...the key is to embrace the chaos that surrounds and consumes you:lol: Like that show "hoarders" but with decoys and hunting stuff instead.


Messist shop... (gararge) hands down. I win. I build race boats in mine, so there is never a lack of sawdust, carbon fiber, Kevlar, Eglass, Sglass, Hybrids, Gelcoat, Epoxy, left over pices of wood, and tolls laying around. Not to mention left over vaccum bag supplies ! 

It is so much fun when I have two going at once, double the mess, sweep and clean on night, next night you would swear I have never cleaned that shop!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

limige said:


> i think the original design came from the guy at tollerboatworks.com
> he's modified it into an even better looking craft. that guy has some killer boats he makes! got me to wondering, hmmm, work sucks but i enjoyed working on the boat! lol.


 
Actually, Brad Taylor at Toller Boat Works bases all his designs on the Gator Boats "Duck Hunter" model: http://www.gatorboats.com/Duckhunter-Boat-Plans.htm . But he's done so many versions over the years that are just over the top compared to the typical home built "Duck Hunter." If I were going to buy a new Gator Duck Hunter I'd get one of Brad's boats in a heartbeat. 

This is really one of the easiest sets of plans to work from if you're thinking about building a duck boat. I've looked at building one for a few years now, but I've got too many other boat projects that need to be finished before I start something new....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Brads have been the only ones I've seen. I was wondering where the plans came from. 
I really like that hellcat he's got. That boat looks mean.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Anybody on here good/familiar with Tecumseh Ted Williams Edition Outboard Engines?? I got one and am trying to get it goin, but the dang carburetor doesn't want to get gas to the plug.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

BassFisher91 said:


> Anybody on here good/familiar with Tecumseh Ted Williams Edition Outboard Engines?? I got one and am trying to get it goin, but the dang carburetor doesn't want to get gas to the plug.


 
Make sure the carb. bowl is "indexed" properly. If it is not the float will not drop down low enough to allow the needle to open allowing enough fuel into the bowl.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Any help on how to do this...?


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

BassFisher91 said:


> Any help on how to do this...?


 If you look at the bowl (bottom) on the carb, it probably is deeper on one side. You want to rotate the bowl so that the deeper side of it oposite the side the hinge for the float is on. It's kind of hard to explain but once you look at it you should understand what i am talking about. Basically you want to align the bowl so the float inside can fully drop down to open the needle that it is attached to.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

limige said:


> Thanks for the info. Brads have been the only ones I've seen. I was wondering where the plans came from.
> I really like that hellcat he's got. That boat looks mean.


The Hellcat is one bad***** boat. It's like a DuckHunter model on steroids and redbull. For the price he gets for it, it's a great deal. But it's just more than I can afford and hope to stay happily married......


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Quaaack said:


> If you look at the bowl (bottom) on the carb, it probably is deeper on one side. You want to rotate the bowl so that the deeper side of it oposite the side the hinge for the float is on. It's kind of hard to explain but once you look at it you should understand what i am talking about. Basically you want to align the bowl so the float inside can fully drop down to open the needle that it is attached to.


Ok, I see what you mean. I'm getting a new spark plug for it, clean the carb, and do this step you told me tomorrow... if it still doesn't run I probably will just cut my losses and scrap the whole thing.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

BassFisher91 said:


> Ok, I see what you mean. I'm getting a new spark plug for it, clean the carb, and do this step you told me tomorrow... if it still doesn't run I probably will just cut my losses and scrap the whole thing.


If you plan on scrapping it let me know. I need a little motor for my canoe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

Mine are in my photos above. It's a duck and walleye killing machine
19 Starcraft Freedom
90 hp E-tec tille
15 hp johnson kicker (backup/trolling)


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Quack, I might be scrapping it. I soaked my carb to clean it, got it clean as a whistle, its getting gas to the cylinder now, just won't start. I'm wondering if a ring is busted... I'll get a picture of my boat soon. Been focusing on turkeys for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## GreenHead08 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got a 12' Meyers and it had never been painted and I'm chopping at the bit to paint it and build a blind for it! I posted a thread about a week ago and got some helpful advice (thanks if you posted a response!) . I'm New to the site and can already see there are a lot of helpful waterfowler's out there just as addicted to hunting as i am! Ill post some pictures as the project gets underway!


----------

